# Surfside



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Wind and water settled midmorn and was able to scratch out half limit. Water should be good in am if wind stays down. East can be tough along bch. Fish were caught 10-12:00. Not much bait. One on soft plastic, lost 3-4, missed that many more & 4-5 throwbacks on slowsink plugs...no luck with pics on my smart-aleck phone- sorry. *Little seaweed came in by noon but not bad otherwise...


----------

